# Encephalitozoon cuniculi



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, not been on I know and it's not that i dont want to be but i have so much going on and it's not good.
I really need advice, in short, Dolly my giant rabbit suddenly became ill yesterday, ok one min and the next time i went through to her she couldnt move her back end at all, the vet is pretty sure she has has Encephalitozoon cuniculi,she is being treat with antibiotics and pancular paste, I have never had a rabbit with this and haven't a clue what the outcome is, I don't mind the cleaning of her, the hand feeding or anything else it takes to help her as long as it isn't permenant, I wouldn't ever want to keep her going if this was how she was going to be for the rest of her life. Basically what I'm asking is does it get better and what can I do to help her recover as quick as possible, she's an indoor rabbit so i can keep close watch over her. She does have very slight feeling in her back legs because the vet pinched her foot with tweesers and she flinched, will she get beter? is the success rate high?
sorry to go on but i want whats best for her
Clare xx


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Claire

Sorry to hear your bunny is unwell.

I'm asuming that the vet has eliminated the possibility of any physical injury? 

That being so, the diagnosis is a likely one, particularly if your bunny is not a young one. There is a blood test i believe that can confirm infection.

Treament you have been given is usual for this dianosis, and usually tackles the problem well.

Paralysis is caused by large numbers of the parasite resulting in inflammation.

With treatmant, improvement is likely. Complete recovery is not unusual but it's possible that some help from you might be needed.

This parasite is spread via the urine. By the time symptoms are seen, the rabbit is way past infectious stage and should be assumed any other rabbits are carrying it too.

Prevention is always better than cure and as with my thread in the rabbit section regarding vaccination and pet shops, which might interest you, it is something that needs to be addressed as a routine preventative measure before rabbits are sold. From breeders also, with the advice that routine 'worming' is required.

Considering an estimated 21,000 pet rabbits die each year as a result of E. cuniculi, or at least symptoms of it, it is more than necessary. 

On a positive note, far more infected bunnies may survive with treatment and subsequent routine worming.

Given these statistics, it is a widespread problem which requires widespread prevention.

I hope your bunny recovers quickly. Once treatment takes effect, you may see a dramatically fast improvement. The paralysis can be reversed.

Hope i've helped. Let us know how it goes and cuddles to bun


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply, she's still very unwell but hanging in there I can't believe how many rabbits die through this each year that's awful, and from what i've heard there isn't nearly enough knowledge about it,my local pet shop hadnt even heard of it which i think is bad.
Thanks for the info anyway,will keep u posted.
Clarexx


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

well the pet shops should make sure they know, To help prevent suffering to others.

I am working with organisations which liase with government in an attempt to achieve better welfare standards for rabbits. It's tough going but will be well worth it!

I hope bun is feeling a little better. 

Just mesage me anytime if you need to


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks squeaker...I took in some info on this this aft and the pet shop are going to gather more for future ref which is good.
Sounds like a great idea r e government I hope you get somewhere I have so many problems with the way rabbits are kept both in pet shops and in the home,many people take them on not realising what it takes to care for them properly,especially giants...have a huge soap box there.
Dolly's just taken a drink from her bottle for the first time since she became ill and she's eaten a handfull of pellets so there I was crying like a baby I am so pleased...I know we're not out of the woods yet but it's a start....and she slightly moved her back right leg too :thumbup:
Hopefully will have some more news tomorrow 
Clare xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

oops, didn't see that part, yes, physical injury ruled out before i took her and with examinaton once she got there.
I can't believe how a parasite can cause this much damage, I have never ha a rabbit in my care go downhill so quickly, not even the many rescues I've had. It certainly opened my eyes to the importance of preventative treatments in the future, I'm just glad she isn't an outdoor rabbit, given the recent snow and cold she might not have been so lucky xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well....I think there's a slight improvment, she moved one of her back legs twice today, not a lot but enough for me to see it move. She's also had a drink of her own accord from a bunny bottle and quarter of an apple plus some pellet and hay. The eating drinking thing I'm pretty much on top of, it's just her gining the movement in her back legs. I hate to do it but I've put a nappy on her, at least then she's not laying in wee so she's lovely and clean....i just feel kind of humiliated for her but i dont see any other way at the moment.
Just thought I'd update u anyway
Clare xx


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this, we lost our 4 month old rabbit to EC a few months ago and it was heart breaking. We thought we had caught it early on but she didn't respond to the Panacur paste or the drugs our vet tried, so we sadly had to put her to sleep 10 days later.

Our vet did tell us hers was an extreme case and it had hit her very suddenly, we hadn't noticed any symptoms until one day her head was tilted to one side. We were told the breeder had not been treating the rabbits with panacur to keep them free of parasites.

We treat all of ours with Panacur twice a year and are praying we never have to witness that again.

All you can do is give your rabbit what the vet has given you and hope it works. It is a very nasty parasite, but some rabbits do respond well to treatment and if you have caught it early there is every chance.

I really hope your bunny gets well xxxxxx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Really hope that Dolly will be ok. x
God bless,
Jacqui x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweetie said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, we lost our 4 month old rabbit to EC a few months ago and it was heart breaking. We thought we had caught it early on but she didn't respond to the Panacur paste or the drugs our vet tried, so we sadly had to put her to sleep 10 days later.
> 
> Our vet did tell us hers was an extreme case and it had hit her very suddenly, we hadn't noticed any symptoms until one day her head was tilted to one side. We were told the breeder had not been treating the rabbits with panacur to keep them free of parasites.
> 
> ...


Oh I am so sorry you had to go through that it must have been awful for you, I have never had this kind of thing before with any of mine and never want to again, it's been a hell of a week with Dolly and I really thought I was going to lose her.
Doly has been very lucky, the day before yesterday I noticed her kicking her leg, then yesterday she began kicking them both and eating almost double what she had been, today I got up and found her sat up rather than layed on her side with her legs behind and this afternoon I walked through to the back room to find her taking some very shakey steps so the paralysis is reversing thank god, she is now out of the nappy beause she is using her litter tray and aside some weight she needs to put back on she is looking like my old dolly, she's still walking very shakey but she's walking and that is much more than I'd expected at the beginning of the week so I am so proud of her, I am so glad she's a giant because without the weight and the size of her i dont think she would have been so lucky. 
she's on the panacur for the next 3 weeks at one part twice a day and then i will be giving it as regular as is advised because i won't see another of my babies go through this.
THANK YOU all for your advice and well wishes it is much appreciated, sorry i was scarce on progress, just at first i was setting my alarm for every hour in the night to make sure she was clean with her not being able to run to her litter box, the vet said if she got an infection due to that we could lose her really easily so it's almost like having a baby again.....talk about a good contracetive lol
Clare xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> talk about a good contracetive lol
> Clare xx


:thumbup: Yeah defs!!

Wow you have done amaxingly with her!!! Go you!

Really glad she's pulled through and seems to be recovering so well!! That's really excellent news!


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

So glad she is doing well, brilliant news

It was awful losing Buttercup, she was having seizures all the time towards the end, something I never ever want to go through again. 

I hope she continues to get well x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

EC is a horrid condition, i myself had a rabbit with it

the vets gave up on custard after about a week or so, however custard never gave up

you can see his story here
YouTube - LilMiss168's Channel

unfortunatly we lost him in april this year, but not due to the EC

Custards recovery was very long and slow, and i was lucky to have to support and help from my parents so we were able to give around the clock care between us

custard was on the panacur (to kill the parasites) steroids (to help with the mobility) metacam (to act as an anti inflammatory) baytril (as steroids weaken the immune system) and probiotics

has your vet given you the 28 day course of panacur? the 9 day course is pointless it only worms, to kill the EC spores you need to treat with panacur for 28 days and thoroughly bleach the enclosure and living areas of the rabbits on days 21 & 28, any toys that cant be bleached should be disposed of


----------



## heidi w (Apr 24, 2012)

Hiya Just wondering if anyone could help me or has any advice,

I have 3 rabbits who i suspect have EC, i gave them the Beaphar spot on treatment for rabbits, but have now found out about panacur and its success.

just wondered would it be safe for my rabbits to have a treatment of panacur after having the beaphar?

thanks


----------

